# Waiting.....



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Patiently waiting for a space is the one who is next in line.

It'll happen on Saturday


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sadly after that setup anything else must surely be a downgrade?


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Maybe it's a new shiny version?


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing the new machine...


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

maybe its a "lever-ised" sheep









John


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

My money is on SDB.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm on tenterhooks.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Rons purchases are always exciting... I reckon it is a coffee vending machine... He said he was simplifying things... 20p in and Bobs your uncle...


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

It'll be an Aeropress


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can I be a spoiler


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

...working on it now so we get some sort of coffee for Sunday morning breakfast.

With the departure of the 'V' & getting the new up & running I've drunk so much coffee today reckon I'm in for a rough night.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Can I be a spoiler


Shut up Dave. The reveal is tomorrow


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Lever related? go on spoiler, @coffeechap


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ooh you tease! I'm with John, it's one of those electric sheep that androids dream of.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

ronsil said:


> Shut up Dave. The reveal is tomorrow


Well?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's.......


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Not deliberate silence I promise but have been at it all day. "at it" as in trying to get coffee out of the new machine that I can drink.

Its coming & I'm nearly there. The Machine is an ORACLE. Now how about that.

My thinking here is that I needed to have a machine which other members of the Household could use.

For those that don't know there is a 1 cup button & a 2 cup button. I am using the 2 cup button program to enable the use of the EK. As I see it with care I will be able to maintain the quality of drink I am used too over the years. The 1 cup button using the built in grinder I will leave to the 'White Gloves' guy who is coming Tuesday week.

So initially I am finding the Oracle very consistant. It does its thing very well.

The grinder delivers 21 grams into the PF. I have been mostly on 18 grams for the past 2 to 3 years.

18 grams just doesn't work for me on this Machine despite being delivered by the EK. Hollow taste,no guts is how I would describe it.

Have whistled through nearly 3 kilos of Richards, Coffee Compass, dark roasts over the past 2 days getting it right. Have now got it very acceptable.

Why the Oracle when there are dozens of other machines that could do the job? Well I really like the aesthetics,I selected the Black model BTW not the silver, the simplicity & the size and as of one hour ago I like the coffee.

So there we are I have a machine which friends & Family can use with ease & on the other hand I retain the ability to produce espresso based drinks that I favour.

I hope its going to work out, based on todays experience I see no reason why not. Once the Sage guy sets up the built in grinder to work with Button 1 the machine should meet most of our current needs.

Pictures to follow during the coming week

Thanks to all for the interest.

Forgot to mention the Steaming is something else. Top performer:angel:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi Ron , the milk steaming is pretty good aint it .... It delivers that 21g pretty consistent too . the tamper / distribution part is very similar to an ocd ( i wonder if that is here he got the idea from ) , and in part i think the 21g is there to give resistance, and it the machine , does not " flat tamp " but grooms and compacts a little

Enjoy the new machine


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Well I was close. Enjoy the new machine Ron.


----------

